
Heterodox Academy Condemns Professor Watchlist - randomname2
http://heterodoxacademy.org/2016/11/24/heterodox-academy-condemns-professor-watchlist/
======
zdragnar
This title is wrong: the footnote is explicit in stating that the letter is
only the opinion o the heterodox academy executive committee, and that the
membership were not consulted in the drafting or content of the message.

------
eloel
lol, first conservative version of this bullshit pops up and "everyone should
stop" Transparent article of the day award lol

~~~
sctb
Please stop with these unsubstantive comments.

~~~
eloel
Fair enough. I read their main pages and aside from the obvious "non-liberal"
bias thing and strange back-patting and badge-wearing BS, their solutions page
is just... fluff. Be aware of things. Ask people about their feelings. Adopt
anti discrimination policies. Anyone can say this stuff. But that's just,
like, my opinion, man.

